# Schwinn World Leaving a Bad Taste in my Christmas Cookies HELP!!



## partsguy (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm trying to pull a crank from a 1987-1992 Schwinn World and if I try any harder, I will destroy the crank arm! First, I tried to pull it by knocking off the arm with a hammer, as I did on older bikes. But this one is too tight for that, apparently. Then, I tried using an old puller tool that I've used on steering wheels and such. No luck. I finally gave up and did whatever other 20-something does when they have a question: turn to Youtube!

It seemed easy enough, all I needed was a crank puller tool. Seem like they have a tool to use for anything; from removing your oil filter to testing Christmas lights, to sex, to well...you know...anything! My crank puller came in today and it's a good quality tool from ParkTool but the puller nut doesn't want to screw into the arm. I saw some black plastic remnants of the dust cap and I tried to pick them out using as awl but no dice. So, I used a propane torch to burn them out. The nut barely threads in there, but not enough to pull the crank.  

Is there some special SCHWINN tool to yank this crank?

If I try anymore, I might as well just sell the wheels and scrap the bike because I'm done F---ing with it.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 30, 2014)

There are two styles of cranks that these are made for and sometimes they come with an adapter for octalink style cranks. Make sure you have it set up for square taper or all you'll do is strip the dust cap threads on your cranks



classicfan1 said:


> I'm trying to pull a crank from a 1987-1992 Schwinn World and if I try any harder, I will destroy the crank arm! First, I tried to pull it by knocking off the arm with a hammer, as I did on older bikes. But this one is too tight for that, apparently. Then, I tried using an old puller tool that I've used on steering wheels and such. No luck. I finally gave up and did whatever other 20-something does when they have a question: turn to Youtube!
> 
> It seemed easy enough, all I needed was a crank puller tool. Seem like they have a tool to use for anything; from removing your oil filter to testing Christmas lights, to sex, to well...you know...anything! My crank puller came in today and it's a good quality tool from ParkTool but the puller nut doesn't want to screw into the arm. I saw some black plastic remnants of the dust cap and I tried to pick them out using as awl but no dice. So, I used a propane torch to burn them out. The nut barely threads in there, but not enough to pull the crank.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iverider (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 30, 2014)

*Repair Manual...*

Get a copy of Glenns Bike Repair Manual or take it to a bike shop.The puller should have been the first thing you reached for. Those threads are fine and may be ruined by now.


----------



## fattyre (Dec 7, 2014)

Grease or oil the threads of the crank puller a bit.  That helps allot.   And make sure tool is threaded in as far as it will go.  If you strip/yank out the threads on the crank arm,  it's time for the hacksaw!  

Bicycle research makes a tap for crank arms too. Tool # TC-8.   But it will only work on a installed crank if your bottom bracket spindle uses bolts.


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 9, 2014)

Have you taken the puller apart and tried to thread it into the crank by itself ? Also,have you tried lubing the threads ? If the crank has been pulled before there could be remnants of aluminum in there making it thread in hard.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 11, 2014)

the wrong hammer for want of the right $10 tool  
it could have been used twice by now and would still be here for next time


----------



## Ranger Dan (Dec 11, 2014)

I can't remember how the arm attaches to this crank, but if there's a bolt in there, you removed it, right?  

Forgive me if this seems too obvious, but I watched a guy, after removing dust caps, thread an extractor tool into an arm that still had the bolt in it.  Fortunately, he remembered that he'd forgotten, but the tool _will_ go in a few threads before bottoming out on the bolt head, then remove those threads if the extraction is performed....


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Iverider (Dec 11, 2014)

Classic Fan...Well...did it work? did ya figure it out? Hope so!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Dec 11, 2014)

Put a ball joint pickle between the arm and the bottom bracket and hammer down?


----------

